

Simulating visual artifacts with Fourier optics - dons
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2011/06/simulating-visual-artifacts-with.html

======
rvkennedy
I'm sure this is very good but I'd much rather have a formula for the main
artifacts - the actual radial spikes, instead of the minor horizontal pattern.

